
U.S. President Accuses Twitter of Political Bias - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-26/trump-accuses-twitter-of-political-bias-in-culling-his-followers
======
tareqak
Original title: "Trump Accuses Twitter of Political Bias"

